# Asturias Region - Visiting in May



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello to all. I just joined today as I am hoping to get some advice on the Asturias Region. I will be making a trip over in May and will rent a car and drive all over Asturias to get to know it better. This will be my first trip to Spain but my husband has been many times. I am American and my husband is Mexican. We've been living in the Copper Canyon of Mexico for the last 11 years and have a tour operator business there. 

The reason for the trip is that I've absolutely fallen in love with the region based on photos, stories from friends, online information, etc...and I am hoping to move there in the next few years. Will plan to make several visits this year and then rent an apartment or house next summer if possible for a longer visit. We'll decide at that point if we really still love it and will make plans to move from there. 

This visit though in May is just going to be me by myself so I'm wondering if there is any advice out there for must see little towns, areas, nice but budget hotels, interesting people, etc...as I wind my way around the countryside for about 2 weeks. I'm thinking that I'll fly into Madrid and rent a car there and just see where my wheels take me from that point. 

Anyone have any Asturian advice for me?

Thanks,
Yolonda


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Yolanda

I live in Asturias, near Aviles....and feel very lucky to live in such a beautiful place.

It is very clean (except for Aviles as its very industrial), Gijon is a must as is Oviedo. I haven't been here long but these are the places I have been and loved: 

The Picos de Europa 
Covadonga
Cudillero (a lovely village on the coast)
Cangas de Onis

There are excellent bus services between towns. As for accommodation - plently to choose. I would recommend a rural casa which are relatively cheap to rent...

May is a nice time to come - it is getting warmer now but do bring an umbrella!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yolondaland I am sitting in Asturias Airport typing this. My tears falling into my beer as I hope there is a aircrew strike and Easyjet fail to arrive. The sky is blue, the sun warming the green landscape, the trees playing in the easterly breeze, white horses racing in the surf.

Asturias has a spirit, a soul, an alma so strong you can touch it. Northernlass mentions the industry around Aviles but those mines and factory installations I think of as dinosaurs roaming the hills for centuries. Without them, the 34 rebellion by the miners, the republican spirit, then Asturias wouldn't be Asturias.

And Asturias isn't really the mountains, the hills, the trees, the best beaches in the world, the bears, the trout filled clear water of the rivers; it is the people, their kindness, their generosity, the smell of fresh baked bread, the weird celebration of cider. Here tradition rules, the bagpipes played with pride, the gold cross on the sky blue.

Viva Asturias, Viva Asturias, Viva Asturias :amen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Cantabria is pretty neat too


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

As Andalusian i would like to live in Asturias, in Gijon because i have friends there and the place its WONDERFUL!, gastronomy its spectacular and Asturians are friendly , noisy and expontaneous. 
Woody Allen felt in love with Oviedo. You will love your trip to Asturias.

http://www.lashorasperdidas.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/woody-allen-statue-spain-oviedo.jpg

http://covarios.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/oviedo.jpg

http://www.servifans.com/oviedo.jpg

http://www.spainviajes.com/GIJON48.jpg


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> Hi Yolanda
> 
> I live in Asturias, near Aviles....and feel very lucky to live in such a beautiful place.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice NorthernLass. I've researched just about everywhere I can think of up there and feel as if I know the region already. It is so rich in history and culture that I'm loving it even more everyday. I'm really excited to come and just roam around. I will definitely seek out the places you mentioned and am looking for a Rural Casa to rent now. At first I thought I'd like to just get a room at a hotel for 3-4 nights at a time and do day trips from that as a base, then move on to another area, but now that I'm understanding better that things are no so far apart over there as they are here, well, I'm thinking a Rural Casa would be the way to go. I'm looking for something now in the area around Nava-ish as it seems to be a good location to hit all the best sites from and see the whole bit on the right side of the region. Perhaps a week in that area and then a week in the western bit? No clue but I will just go where the wind blows me sort of thing. Thanks so much for your reply and do drop me a line anytime to tell me about a lovely moment you may be having in your new home town area of Aviles! What made you choose the Aviles area anyway? Do you have relations there? work? How did you come to choose that area?

Thanks,
Yolonda


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, Nigele2, you've really painted a lovely picture there for me. Thank you. I want to smell fresh baked bread and ponder the weird cider traditions too! Can't wait to be in your shoes.

I'm wondering why now that you are at the airport. Do you go back to England frequently? Do you not live full time in Asturias or perhaps your job takes you away from time to time?

I think I'm one of the few, but I absolutely ADORE the bagpipes, and had actually toyed with the idea of Scotland and Ireland as places to move to years ago because of them. Things have changed of course since then, and now my heart is set on Asturias but I find it an amazing coincidence (and we all know there are really none of those) that the Celtic traditions have such a root in the past there. It was a rather shocking thing to learn about the area and I'm so happy to know that I'll be able to be around such delightful music, traditions and beautiful views. 

Do let me know if you have any other lovely things to say. I'm all ears and can't wait to hear more!

Yolonda


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

halydia said:


> Cantabria is pretty neat too


Hi Halydia, I'm sure it is and do feel free to tell me all about it. We may be neighbors so I'd love to hear why you love the area you chose and why. I haven't seen many Americans on this forum yet. Most seem to be from Europe somewhere and mainly England so I would be interested greatly in hearing how you ended up over there from the USA. I know it is a much harder leap to make, as the distance is so much greater, so do let me know more about yourself if you feel like sharing some time. 

Cheers,
Yolonda


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

Jazintosh said:


> As Andalusian i would like to live in Asturias, in Gijon because i have friends there and the place its WONDERFUL!, gastronomy its spectacular and Asturians are friendly , noisy and expontaneous.
> Woody Allen felt in love with Oviedo. You will love your trip to Asturias.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Yolondaland said:


> Hi Halydia, I'm sure it is and do feel free to tell me all about it. We may be neighbors so I'd love to hear why you love the area you chose and why. I haven't seen many Americans on this forum yet. Most seem to be from Europe somewhere and mainly England so I would be interested greatly in hearing how you ended up over there from the USA. I know it is a much harder leap to make, as the distance is so much greater, so do let me know more about yourself if you feel like sharing some time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Yolonda


Hi there Yolanda,

It does seem that we're few and far between here, and the process for us is exponentially more difficult with regards to immigration. (Did you know that in order to legally drive after being a resident for more than six months we have to go back to driving school to get the proper Spanish license? It's not like home where you go and present for the exam with your own car.) Your husband might have more luck than us as I'm not sure what the law is regarding the legalization of Mexican drivers licenses. If you have any questions about the immigration process, I can try to answer. I've been here for two years on a student visa so my process will be different than yours but I can do my best to help!

I chose Cantabria by stupid luck. I applied for a grant to become a English language teaching assistant here, and had to choose three autonomous regions. I chose Cantabria because of this picture: 










Now, if we have any cheeky pro-Asturians they may be quick to note that this photo was taken near the Asturias-Cantabria border, and they are correct. However, I didn't know this and figured Cantabria was a mountain/ocean paradise. I was mostly correct. I lived in the capital, Santander, last year and it was amazing. I paid 200eur rent and lived in a gorgeous apartment overlooking the beach. It is easy to say that I will never have such luck again! I've been to Gijon and must say I prefer Santander, at least the part of the city from the Cuatro Caminos intersection to the beach. If you get bored, it's worth a day trip  

What can I say pro-Asturias? I work with a man from Oviedo, and he occasionally brings me bleu cheese from home. The cheese is worth moving to Asturias for! 

I also saw that you mentioned something about the distances being much shorter here. I went to a Canadian university that was a 12 hour drive from home. I would do that drive alone in one day. Do a drive like that from Gijon and you've crossed the country and then some! In five hours from Gijon you're in France or at the tip of Galicia. 

Anyhow, best of luck on your researching the area. Again, if you need help I can give it a try. 

Take care!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ahh Cabrales sauce over filete with a few wild setas


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Ahh Cabrales sauce over filete with a few wild setas


Yummy !!

And have you tried this cheese?: It is THE most delicious in Asturias (my opinion of course) 

It was at the Prince of Asturias wedding to Letitia....La Peral..usually found at markets or El Arbol.

Queso La Peral : comparativas, precios y compras online


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

NorthernLass said:


> Yummy !!
> 
> And have you tried this cheese?: It is THE most delicious in Asturias (my opinion of course)
> 
> ...


Sadly I have a terrible memory for cheese names so while I must have tried it being a cheese fanatic (in the UK always cheese and port - never the sweet) but now I've started saving the labels it might help (it means you have to buy the whole cheese of cause to get the full label  But La Peral now you've recommended it will be hunted down.

With the mix of goat, sheep and cows milk and still localised production Asturias offers some very nice surprises. And, if you can forget the diet for a while , many make great sauces as well as eating with pickle and chutney (see cookery thread). 

One thing I do like is to hop down to the fish monger and have a Merluza cleaned and filleted. Still amazed what care and accuracy they take while you chat with your fellow buyers.

Grilled with a nice mild cheese and parsley sauce. Crispy fried setas and sauted pots. Nice bottle ...... STOPIT, STOP IT. Looked at my wetsuit last week and realised without serious effort my niece will be surfing on her own this summer :boxing:

ps: Yolondaland sorry for diversion but I'll get back on topic soon with a few thoughts for you, promise


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Sadly I have a terrible memory for cheese names so while I must have tried it being a cheese fanatic (in the UK always cheese and port - never the sweet) but now I've started saving the labels it might help (it means you have to buy the whole cheese of cause to get the full label  But La Peral now you've recommended it will be hunted down.
> 
> With the mix of goat, sheep and cows milk and still localised production Asturias offers some very nice surprises. And, if you can forget the diet for a while , many make great sauces as well as eating with pickle and chutney (see cookery thread).
> 
> ...


 
MMM Can you give me that merluza recipie please!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> MMM Can you give me that merluza recipie please!!


mmm tricky but have a look on the cookery thread where I have tried to be the galloping gourmet


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

halydia said:


> Hi there Yolanda,
> 
> It does seem that we're few and far between here, and the process for us is exponentially more difficult with regards to immigration. (Did you know that in order to legally drive after being a resident for more than six months we have to go back to driving school to get the proper Spanish license? It's not like home where you go and present for the exam with your own car.) Your husband might have more luck than us as I'm not sure what the law is regarding the legalization of Mexican drivers licenses. If you have any questions about the immigration process, I can try to answer. I've been here for two years on a student visa so my process will be different than yours but I can do my best to help!
> 
> ...


Hi Halydia,

The photo didn't come through. Too bad. I'm sure it was lovely. (Edit: Oh, yea, I see it now. It is showing up finally here!) 

Thanks so much for all the advice and if you are still around when I make it over for the eventual move in a few years, I'll be sure to look you up. 

The apt. you had in Santander sounds lovely. What happened to it? How did you get into it and why did you leave it? 

Yea, the driving is going to be very easy for us over there isn't it? I can do 10 or 12 hours standing on my head as I'm so used to having to drive long distances. So getting around there will be so easy. It is one of the big draws for me, the shorter distances, as it is true that I can be in a completely different country or two in the time it used to take me to drive across one state! I'm looking forward to that for sure. I think it must be lovely to be able to just 'pop' over to France for the weekend or Switzerland, England, Germany, etc...So much culture and history there. It is mind boggling at times to think of the history there! 

Thanks so much for your insights!
Yolonda


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Sadly I have a terrible memory for cheese names so while I must have tried it being a cheese fanatic (in the UK always cheese and port - never the sweet) but now I've started saving the labels it might help (it means you have to buy the whole cheese of cause to get the full label  But La Peral now you've recommended it will be hunted down.
> 
> With the mix of goat, sheep and cows milk and still localised production Asturias offers some very nice surprises. And, if you can forget the diet for a while , many make great sauces as well as eating with pickle and chutney (see cookery thread).
> 
> ...


MMMmmmm....no need for apologies to me. This sounds HEAVENLY!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Yolondaland said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice and if you are still around when I make it over for the eventual move in a few years, I'll be sure to look you up.
> 
> The apt. you had in Santander sounds lovely. What happened to it? How did you get into it and why did you leave it?
> 
> ...


Yolonda, 

As long as everything goes as it should, I'll still be here. 

I stumbled across my apartment in Santander online - a student was looking for roommates, so I checked the place out. I really lucked out! I left because: 1. the landlady uses the apartment as her summer place so she needed it again and 2. my boyfriend and I were theoretically going to have our own apartment renovated and ready to live in by last Christmas. However, Spanish bureaucracy got in the way and we're still waiting on the dang permission. So, it's living with my inlaws for me right now. ("Live on your own and spend money!? Are you crazy!? Live here and save for the house!" ... it's an experience, to say the least.) 

Having so much to see within a short distance is neat, and even better if you're not work and you've got the time to get up there. I'm dying to get up into the Scandinavian countries, but work gets in the way. Can't complain though, work is work  

Hope all is going well.
Take care!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> I also saw that you mentioned something about the distances being much shorter here. I went to a Canadian university that was a 12 hour drive from home. I would do that drive alone in one day. Do a drive like that from Gijon and you've crossed the country and then some! In five hours from Gijon you're in France or at the tip of Galicia.
> 
> Take care!


Hahaha. People from the UK take a different slant. We're always telling forum members that Spain is sooo big, it's a large country, it's huge... Compared to the UK anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha. People from the UK take a different slant. We're always telling forum members that Spain is sooo big, it's a large country, it's huge... Compared to the UK anyway


I'm always amazed by the distances here. We went to La Rioja this weekend. I thought it was really far away since my boyfriend has never suggested a trip there. Turns out the only reason we haven't gone is to avoid the tolls from Bilbao south  

If this country is big, I can't imagine what it would be like in the UK!


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Yolanda

My husband was offered a job here in Asturias, and before we came, we knew nothing about Asturias. The websites we looked at, looked lovely so we thought we'd try it. 

The think I like the most about Asturias, is the climate,, it's not too hot and it's seldom cold (cold to me anyway). It's beauty is amazing...

Asturias is famed for their ciders and food..both of which I really don't get too excited about, but only because I don't drink and the food is a bit on the stodgy side for my stomach (alot of stews)...but Asturianos love their food and the helpings are generous.

Driving in Asturias is a complete dream..not only is the landscape captivating, the roads are never busy. 

Getting from one end of Asturias, to the other will be easy. 

Thought, there are many hills, steep hills and mountainous roads winding up and up. Eeks..not for the fainthearted.

There are no toll roads except when entering and leaving..so if you drive up from Madrid you will have to pay (10 euros I think) to enter. 

We have driven from the South to the North in one day, so I reckon from Madrid to Asturias it will take you less than 4 hours. 

At the weekend we went to a beautiful beach near Soto del Barco. But most of the beaches along the Asturian coast are beautiful. 

If you need more info on anything in particular, just ask.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Turns out the only reason we haven't gone is to avoid the tolls from Bilbao south
> 
> If this country is big, I can't imagine what it would be like in the UK!


Hahaha!!

PS UK, Great Britain, England... All very small talking about distances compared to what you're used to! But look at the roads!! 
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1115/823797306_3ed4c048f4.jpg?v=0
This is typical road in my area of the country once you get out of the towns. I must admit I find it quite scary at night with my 84 year old father driving!!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Yolondaland said:


> Can't wait to be in your shoes.Yolonda


Good luck Yolanda, love Oviedo, love Asturian lamb which I think could be the best I've tasted. On my brief trip through I found Asturias to be gorg, but rather drippy. You might want to consider leaving your recycled tyre (tire, in your world) sandals back in Copper Canyon.

(Sorry, not very helpful but I've just finished the excellent _Born to Run
_ by Christopher McDougall)


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

geez said:


> Good luck Yolanda, love Oviedo, love Asturian lamb which I think could be the best I've tasted. On my brief trip through I found Asturias to be gorg, but rather drippy. You might want to consider leaving your recycled tyre (tire, in your world) sandals back in Copper Canyon.
> 
> (Sorry, not very helpful but I've just finished the excellent _Born to Run
> _ by Christopher McDougall)


Geez please explain 'recycled tyre sandals'  What the 

Yup delicious all the food and I'd offer a vote for the rabbit as well. 

Yolondaland as for drippy it is not. If you walk through the Eucalyptus woods taking deep breaths after a precipitation you know that was god just clearing the air and your lungs. It really doesn't rain that much  Well if the forecast is bad head to that lump that juts north into the sea and ends in the capo penas. Quite often we get sun when everyone else is being drowned. 

That reminds me I've had strong recommendation for the mining museum at El Entrego. Anyone been? Guess being down a mine doesn't matter if it is raining or not


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha!!
> 
> PS UK, Great Britain, England... All very small talking about distances compared to what you're used to! But look at the roads!!
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1115/823797306_3ed4c048f4.jpg?v=0
> This is typical road in my area of the country once you get out of the towns. I must admit I find it quite scary at night with my 84 year old father driving!!


Goodness gracious! There's a few roads here in the woods here like that that have made me... c---r de miedo with my capable (in theory) boyfriend at the wheel. I think I'll be staying down here in Spain if the roads are like that.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Geez please explain 'recycled tyre sandals'  What the


Copper Canyon's Tarahumara are considered the finest ultra-marathon runners in the world. And they do it wearing recycled tyre sandals. I'm sure Yolanda's the expert there but I'd recommend the book (ISBN 1861978235) which was fascinating for me even though I've only ever been caught running for the bus.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

geez said:


> Copper Canyon's Tarahumara are considered the finest ultra-marathon runners in the world. And they do it wearing recycled tyre sandals. I'm sure Yolanda's the expert there but I'd recommend the book (ISBN 1861978235) which was fascinating for me even though I've only ever been caught running for the bus.


Gracias, I will therefore expect to see Yolondaland in the annual race from Candas to Luanco. For me I'll just stick to lighter activity :hungry:


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> Hi Yolanda
> 
> My husband was offered a job here in Asturias, and before we came, we knew nothing about Asturias. The websites we looked at, looked lovely so we thought we'd try it.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much NorthernLass, I'm excited about all the things you've mentioned. The food and cider in particular as I am a foody and love all foods. Can't wait to try it out. 

My only concern at this point is that I'm not finding any good prices on rental cars. I'm checking all the big companies of course as they are easiest to find, but it would be great if you or any of your companions there new of some local rental car places that are from Spain. I think perhaps the rates might be cheaper. Once it seems you get all the insurance coverage added in, the rates are astronomical. The bloody cars seem like they should come with a bed and a fridge in the back for the prices they are asking. Yikes! 

Thanks so much!
Yolonda


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Geez please explain 'recycled tyre sandals'  What the
> 
> Yup delicious all the food and I'd offer a vote for the rabbit as well.
> 
> ...


Not to worry, the guaraches (tire sandals) will stay here in the canyons! hahaha. I've never actually developed a taste for them myself. All the tourists usually buy a pair, and I did too when I first arrived, but I found them very uncomfortable. There is a special knack to tying them correctly so it was just too much work for me where shoes were concerned. Glad to hear you read the book though. It is a decent one about the lives of the Raramuri Indians of the area. 

I love the rain and overcast days are just my thing so I will be just fine if it is a bit drippy or not. I'll be sure to bring an umbrella. 

Cheers!
Yo


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Gracias, I will therefore expect to see Yolondaland in the annual race from Candas to Luanco. For me I'll just stick to lighter activity :hungry:


The Raramuri Indians of these parts (Copper Canyon) are renowned for their natural running abilities and there are many races per year now in the canyons, that people from all over the world come to in order to try their luck against the Indians. The Raramuri usually win but there have been a few instances where the foreigners have won the races. One must keep in mind though that just like the book says (Born to run), the Raramuri never train as the marathon runners do who come to race them. They just get up in the morning and go to the race with nothing more than a bag of pinole in their pockets to see them through the day. 

Personally, I'm a bit of a laze about anymore. There was a time when I was an adventure trek leader and jumped out of planes, road horses bare back through canyons and splashed gleefully down turbulent class 4 rivers but now a-days I prefer my activities to include a lovely cheese/deli tray, a bit of bubbly, a good book near a roaring fire and perhaps a great massage to round out the day!


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Yolondaland said:


> Thanks so much NorthernLass, I'm excited about all the things you've mentioned. The food and cider in particular as I am a foody and love all foods. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> My only concern at this point is that I'm not finding any good prices on rental cars. I'm checking all the big companies of course as they are easiest to find, but it would be great if you or any of your companions there new of some local rental car places that are from Spain. I think perhaps the rates might be cheaper. Once it seems you get all the insurance coverage added in, the rates are astronomical. The bloody cars seem like they should come with a bed and a fridge in the back for the prices they are asking. Yikes!
> 
> ...


You need a car from Madrid airport ? If so maybe you could drive one way and drop it off at Asturias airport and get a local one here? I will ask around for you. 

What are your dates?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> You need a car from Madrid airport ? If so maybe you could drive one way and drop it off at Asturias airport and get a local one here? I will ask around for you.
> 
> What are your dates?


Or if you're willing to take a bus to get into Asturias (I promise they're not like Greyhound busses. Much less scary!) there's four a day listed on alsa.es from Barajas airport to Oviedo.


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> You need a car from Madrid airport ? If so maybe you could drive one way and drop it off at Asturias airport and get a local one here? I will ask around for you.
> 
> What are your dates?


I'm thinking of leaving here on May 24th and that will put me in Madrid on May 25th at some point. I haven't bought the ticket yet. Still looking for the best price. 

Is it cheaper to rent a car in Asturias rather than Madrid? Is that what you mean? I never thought of that. Thanks for checking it out for me. 

Yo


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

halydia said:


> Or if you're willing to take a bus to get into Asturias (I promise they're not like Greyhound busses. Much less scary!) there's four a day listed on alsa.es from Barajas airport to Oviedo.


Thanks, I'll check that out. I'm not averse to taking a bus to get to Asturias and find a cheaper car rental. This did not cross my mind. Thanks so much for the advice. I'll look into it for sure.

Yo


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yolondaland said:


> Thanks, I'll check that out. I'm not averse to taking a bus to get to Asturias and find a cheaper car rental. This did not cross my mind. Thanks so much for the advice. I'll look into it for sure.
> 
> Yo


Yolondaland the bus I find rather restricting. It takes 6 hours or so and costs 60 - 80Es return. The train takes an hour less and costs about 100Es but you can stretch your legs, visit the bar and get better views of the mountains. (Preferente is not IMHO worth the cost, tourist is very comfy - and seats are reserved)

Driving will not be much quicker and with the tolls will not save you anything.

Haven't gone from the airport to the centre of Madrid for a while but it is straight forward by metro, taxi or bus.

When you arrive at Gijon you can stay in a hotel close by the old town and marina (Plenty of choice and economical). It is only a short walk from either the bus or train station. If you come in overnight and head straight up north I'd book myself for 2 nights and get over the jet lag and see beautiful Gijon at the same time. Another day without hiring a car.

Getting a cheap hire car from Gijon will be no problem. 

Well you'll soon be here. Sadly I will be back in the UK or I'd invite you for an aperitivo. Enjoy


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Yolondaland the bus I find rather restricting. It takes 6 hours or so and costs 60 - 80Es return. The train takes an hour less and costs about 100Es but you can stretch your legs, visit the bar and get better views of the mountains. (Preferente is not IMHO worth the cost, tourist is very comfy - and seats are reserved)
> 
> Driving will not be much quicker and with the tolls will not save you anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the train advice Nigele2. I did not think of that either. This sounds very interesting considering you are saying I won't save any money going by car anyway with tolls and gas, etc...the only thing that was really worrying me was getting a good rental rate at the airport, and getting in and out of Madrid by car. The city roads seem a bit confusing so it was a tad bit intimidating and although I'm sure it would be fine in the end, the train idea is very tempting. I think I will look into your suggestion and go to Gijon first by train (tourist class as you suggest, thanks for that!), stay a few days and see Gijon, then rent a car from there to see the countryside. This is just the sort of advice I was looking for as I had no idea where to begin. 

I'll be in the area from around May 24th/25thish to June 7th or so. I'm hoping to have enough time in these 2 weeks to get a real flavor of the region and I appreciate immensely all of the efforts of the forum to enlighten me!

Cheers,
Yolonda


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yolondaland should have said you need to reserve the train. Easily done through renfe. They are often full.

If you need help just shout.


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Yolondaland should have said you need to reserve the train. Easily done through renfe. They are often full.
> 
> If you need help just shout.


Hmmmm...am looking at Renfe.es now (Renfe Horarios y Precios) and it says there is not train on my date (May 24th from Madrid to Gijon). What does that mean? Is that just an error? I've also been to a few train sites and they are a bit confusing. Which train type do I want to take? 
Talgos - are the fastest trains and only stop at the major cities.
Rapidos - are the regular, daytime long-distance inter-regional trains.
Cercanias - are the local commuter trains. 
Which one is the one for me from Madrid to Gijon? and how do I choose the comfortable one you were talking about?

Also, I'm reading about pickpockets being difficult in Spain in the larger cities. Do you have any advice about that? 

Thanks!
Yolonda


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Yolondaland said:


> Also, I'm reading about pickpockets being difficult in Spain in the larger cities. Do you have any advice about that?


Just be as smart about keeping your stuff "safe" as you would in New York or Mexico City and you'll be fine. When they say that, they're talking more Madrid and Barcelona than Gijon, Oviedo, Santander, or Bilbao. Do you have to be careful? Of course. The increase in street crime was easy to notice last year in Santander. However, these are the problems that you see in cities all around the world.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yolondaland I think you will find that Renfe simply haven't put the train tickets on sale yet. (It's a sort of manana thing  ) I believe the trains will be:

dep arr
06:50 11:55
11:00 16:05
14:40 20:02
18:30 23:39

They leave from Chamartin in the centre of Madrid. There's only one type of train. Have a look at Renfe 

There's left luggage at Chamartin if you have a few hours to kill; a locker system so nice and easy. Baggage Storage / Left Luggage | Madrid Insider

Pickpockets are just like in any poor city with lots of unemployment. However if you take sensible precautions you should have no problems. 

Do you think you will fly in and head straight north? Depending on time of day you may be better on a shuttle. Have a look here.

http://www.gomadrid.com/transport/chamartin-train-station.html

Enjoy


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

halydia said:


> Just be as smart about keeping your stuff "safe" as you would in New York or Mexico City and you'll be fine. When they say that, they're talking more Madrid and Barcelona than Gijon, Oviedo, Santander, or Bilbao. Do you have to be careful? Of course. The increase in street crime was easy to notice last year in Santander. However, these are the problems that you see in cities all around the world.


Understood. Thanks!
Yolonda


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Yolondaland I think you will find that Renfe simply haven't put the train tickets on sale yet. (It's a sort of manana thing  ) I believe the trains will be:
> 
> dep arr
> 06:50 11:55
> ...


Thanks, I'll check into all of this.

Yolonda


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Yolanda

Had a look at car hire in Gijon.

The cheapest I could find is Europcar. you can pay 167.42 euros online or 185.85 locally. The most expensive was 207 euros (Alamo).

So it works out approx 28 euros per day. 

The main car hire companies are Hertz, Alamo, Europcar and Avis - though the main two are Avis and Europcar in the big towns.

What are these prices in comparison to Madrid?


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> Hi Yolanda
> 
> Had a look at car hire in Gijon.
> 
> ...


Hi NorthernLass, thanks for looking into it. I too found roughly the same prices in the Oviedo and Gijon area. There doesn't seem to be any big difference in booking in Madrid or in Asturias so I think so save on hassle of trains and busses, I'll just rent a car from Madrid airport. It will be nice to just get off the plane and jump into a rental car I must say. 

What is going on up there with all the ash from the volcano in Iceland? I'm hearing tons of reports on the Madrid and Barcelona airports being over run with people trying to get home. The news is saying they are traveling by rental car/train/bus, etc...from further north down to Spain to try to get flights out. Any local buzz on that? 

Oh hey, I wanted to ask about the weather in late May, early June too from a local. The temps on the weather websites are all saying 70's weather for that period but does that mean a cold 60/70's or a warm 60/70's? Do I bring thick sweaters and long pants? Or will my linens be alright with a light sweater on top? My dates are May 25th arrival, June 6th departure and I will be staying in Asturias the whole time, zipping into the country, mountains, city and coast. Any tips for me for what to pack?


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Yolondaland said:


> Hi NorthernLass, thanks for looking into it. I too found roughly the same prices in the Oviedo and Gijon area. There doesn't seem to be any big difference in booking in Madrid or in Asturias so I think so save on hassle of trains and busses, I'll just rent a car from Madrid airport. It will be nice to just get off the plane and jump into a rental car I must say.
> 
> What is going on up there with all the ash from the volcano in Iceland? I'm hearing tons of reports on the Madrid and Barcelona airports being over run with people trying to get home. The news is saying they are traveling by rental car/train/bus, etc...from further north down to Spain to try to get flights out. Any local buzz on that?
> 
> Oh hey, I wanted to ask about the weather in late May, early June too from a local. The temps on the weather websites are all saying 70's weather for that period but does that mean a cold 60/70's or a warm 60/70's? Do I bring thick sweaters and long pants? Or will my linens be alright with a light sweater on top? My dates are May 25th arrival, June 6th departure and I will be staying in Asturias the whole time, zipping into the country, mountains, city and coast. Any tips for me for what to pack?


Hi.

I forgot to put on my last post..that those prices I quote were for 7 days car hire. 

If you are a confident driver, I would suggest that driving up from Madrid is the easiest option. I would do it myself although I may prefer to stop overnight in Madrid. A drive up would take about 4 to 5 hours which is easy peasy really. It is pretty straight North..we've done it a few times from the South and even going through the Madrid ringroad wasn't too bad - There's lots of little cafe/petrol stations along the motorway..usually there parking right outside so park where you can see your car. 

Make sure you have a few euros in cash for the tolls. There's a few on the way which are less than 10 euros each. You'll be in Asturias in no time and you'll be amazed at the views and the mountains..they are breathtaking. 

At the moment, the Volcanic ash itself is over UK airspace and other northern european countries, not really affecting Spain (at the moment) which in turn it had a knock on affect to other destinations, such as Spain. People are stranded in Spain because they want to fly to these countries and can't. Here in Asturias, there are planes flying but not to and from the countries where the ash is. 

However, I heard on the news just now that the UK is opening up the airports at 10pm in about half an hours time. We'll see...but it should be all over by the time you arrive. Don't worry about it.

The weather in May/June is generally warm but Asturias is very prone to rain, especially in the East side, where it is quite mountainous. I would dress in layers...comfy sports wear would be good. Today was around 18 degrees which was lovely. I find Asturias quite windy...if you have a thin raincoat - which you can draw at the neck in case of rain you'll be fine. I find that it rains and is misty in the mornings but often brightens up later with beautiful blue skies. Pack thin items and maybe one thick snuggley sweater for chilly nights. 

If you want to meet up when you come, I'd be happy to. I live near the airport so that you have an idea of where I am.


----------



## Yolondaland (Apr 8, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> Hi.
> 
> I forgot to put on my last post..that those prices I quote were for 7 days car hire.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks so much for the info., NorthernLass. The information about the tolls, the cafes and gas stations are things you just never hear about doing research so that is just lovely to know. Cheers! 

Great weather information too. I'm trying to pack as light as possible this time and am trying to fit everything I need into a carry-on bag, a seemingly impossible feat. Considering I usually pack a trunk or two when I travel anywhere, this will be a unique experience for me. Hahahhaaha!  

I would love to meet up with you when I get there! Thanks for the offer. It would be great to have lunch with you and chat. I understand the airport in Asturias is in Oviedo? or nearby? Everything seems so 'nearby' to me that I'm sure it won't be a problem to find anything at all there. Let me know your phone number (and how to use the phone!) and I'll give you a ring when I'm in your area. 

My flight arrives at 8:15am so I will just jump in a car and drive to Oviedo, or somewhere nearby, I think on my first day. I can do the 4-5 hours standing on my head. I'm thinking of doing a big loop to encompass the region. Oviedo, Cangas de Onis area, up to the coast and Ribadasella, Llanes, etc..., further west on the coast over to El Franco, etc...and then south out to the country and back over to Oviedo, spending my last night in Madrid. I really don't like big cities, so believe it or not, I don't want to spend much time in Madrid on this trip. I figure, once I'm moved in there and know the lay of the land, how things work, etc...then I can check out the bigger cities at my leisure, do the art/culture circuit, etc...on weekends. 

Thanks so much!
Yolonda


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Yolondaland said:


> Hello to all. I just joined today as I am hoping to get some advice on the Asturias Region. I will be making a trip over in May and will rent a car and drive all over Asturias to get to know it better. This will be my first trip to Spain but my husband has been many times. I am American and my husband is Mexican. We've been living in the Copper Canyon of Mexico for the last 11 years and have a tour operator business there.
> 
> The reason for the trip is that I've absolutely fallen in love with the region based on photos, stories from friends, online information, etc...and I am hoping to move there in the next few years. Will plan to make several visits this year and then rent an apartment or house next summer if possible for a longer visit. We'll decide at that point if we really still love it and will make plans to move from there.
> 
> ...




How'd the fact finding mission go?


----------

